

Guardian reveals threats of imprisonment and closure over Snowden leaks - econner
http://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2014/02/04/guar-f04.html

======
mschuster91
Closing down a newspaper for reporting on illegal actions of the government.

Just what the fuck has GB become? Saudi Arabia? China? Turkey?

~~~
MrZongle2
Airstrip One, some would argue.

